# My period lasted less than 24 hours??!!!



## Jessica81 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have been on the NuvaRing since January, and I've been very normal. My period would start on Wednesday or Thursday and end Friday night or Saturday Morning. Maybe a little light stuff on Sat and Sunday, but not often.

Well, this time I started Wednesday about 9:30 pm and it was over before 6 pm on Thursday. I thought it would start again on Friday morning, but it is already 12 and nothing. Usually having sex makes it start again, but I had sex this morning (I have the day off hehe).

so, I'm a little concerned. . . is this okay? I am not dieting, I exercise a little. I'm not too stressed. There is only one change I can think of, but I don't think it would change my period. My boyfriend and I were only able to see each other on weekends but I moved in, so now we have sex more often. BUT that wouldn't change my period?? -- I don't think I'm pregnant -- the ring is reliable and I've used it properly. Plus my period was a real period, not light spotting or anything.

Should I just be happy that I'm having short periods?? I had very short, irregular periods in high school, but I was super skinny and ran track. Since I gained some weight and started birth control I've had very normal periods.

-- oh there wasn't very bad cramping either -- I did take midol, so maybe I just missed it.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never used NuvaRing, so I'm not sure. When in doubt, always call your physician. They'll know better than anyone else. When I was on Depo, I wouldn't even have a cycle. If I did, it would barely be there or last for two weeks with light bleeding/spotting.


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 14, 2006)

if u're really concern, u should ask a doctor.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't know much about the ring but I'm going to take a guess.

Is the ring good for a year or a month? Is it possible the estrogen/progesteron

is "worn out" so the ring is not regulating your cycle like it should be?


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm...I don't know what would have caused that, especially if you've been so regular since January. Are you even willing to consider the fact that you might be pregnant? I mean no bc is completely effective. I just know that happens to a lot of people when they're first pregnant - they'll have their period for like a day and consider themselves not pregnant, and then they wind up being.


----------



## han (Nov 16, 2006)

birth control effects everyone diffrent so to really know whats going on with you go see your doctor


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 16, 2006)

I thought I would educate myself so I googled birth control ring and came acroos nuvaring.com. They have a 29 page book with adobe that explains quite a bit. Pages 20 plus explain side effects, missed periods, etc.

It mentioned breakthrough bleeding - not related to pregnancy.

Maybe you'll find your answers here.


----------

